# Renting Out Our Rv



## terrysweething (Jun 26, 2013)

We are considering renting out our RV for a couple of weekends to some friends of friends. have any of you done this? any suggestions, tips etc? 
thanks!
Kathleen


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would say no, unless they were camping in your yard.

Are you towing it or do you plan on them towing the trailer? Check with your insurance if while renting it out, if it would still be covered?


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

People who rent never take as good a care of something as they would if it were their own. In this situation, I would think there is a pretty high probability that the your friends are going to be caught in the middle, and somebody may be losing some friends.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

My neighbors let a friend of a friend borrow their GMC motorhome for a weekend. Well 2000 miles and almost a month later it was found and returned with the awning ripped out of the body and filthy inside. Apparently the awning dropped open enough to catch on something while going down the road. After hearing that I decided to never let that happen to us.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Quickest way to lose a friend is to let them take your RV for a weekend. BAD IDEA!


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sure by now you've read all the prior posts and have pretty much made up your mind....

That said, we also have had friends ask to which we answer.... if you think you may like camping start with an authorized rental or buy a used TT. Then if you like it you can upgrade in the future, that's what we did before buying our new camper....but thanks for asking.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm gonna have to agree with the majority on this topic. Me and my family get out in our camper for about a total of 3 weeks in a year. The remaining 49 weeks of the year, the Outback is sitting in a warehouse where no one touches it. If I loaned my camper to friend or family member, I would be upset if it came back damaged or filthy. Not worth putting a friendship at risk. Plus, as CamperAndy already mentioned, insurance. When I switched insurance companies last year, one of the questions the agent asked is if I would be loaning or letting others us my RV. People who loan their RV's to others are typically subjected to higher insurance premiums.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

We lent a 2000 viking tent trailer to a Manager at work, it came back filthy, Toilet was filthy, They used the counter top as a cutting board, and because we had a slide out dinette so on one side there is an abundance of vinyl and screen. I had to replace a damaged screen. It was 3 yrs old when we did this...

I will never ever lend again.

If you really want to I would pull it to the site, set it up, take pictures, ... I think you know where I'm going.

You never stated if you had a brand new TT or an older one, if you don't care about a some perhaps minor damage, or not so major issues... take the chance.


----------

